# Addressing Grand Lodge Officers



## Blake Bowden (Aug 6, 2009)

How should the Grand Master be addressed?
How should other Grand Lodge Officers be addressed?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Aug 6, 2009)

MW Sir
RW Sir


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 6, 2009)

and Past Grand Masters are RW


----------



## owls84 (Aug 6, 2009)

Am I glad you asked or what. I a including this in the ALL program powerpoint I am working on. We were told at the wardens retreat this past weekend that in all Mason groups he is to be refered to as the following: 

Most Worshipful Sir
Most Worshipful Counts (David Counts)
Grand Master Counts (David Counts)

In a public group: 

Honorable Counts (David Counts) This goes for ALL Masons in a public setting or in correspondance. They asked we don't use brother or worshipful. They say this may give us a bad image to those that don't understand the history behind the terms. 

As far as the officers it is in the Monitor and I don't have a copy with me. I would try and do it but I don't want to leave anyone out.


----------



## Robert Marshall (Aug 6, 2009)

I was unaware of the public address. Thanks Josh.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 6, 2009)

Another good source of titles and other interesting bits of information is the book that RW Donny Broughton's Lady was selling (and still available) that was called Masonry for the Masons Lady or something like that...  Red book, think it sells for about $5 at most functions.


----------



## Bro. P.W.Wesson PM (Jul 10, 2018)

As I recall, Most Worshipful refers to Grand Master
Right Worshipful refers to elected Grand Officers : Grand JW, Grand SW, Grand Secretary and Grand Treasurer
Appointed officers by The Grand Master are referred to as Worshipful.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 10, 2018)

Bro. P.W.Wesson PM said:


> As I recall, Most Worshipful refers to Grand Master
> Right Worshipful refers to elected Grand Officers : Grand JW, Grand SW, Grand Secretary and Grand Treasurer
> Appointed officers by The Grand Master are referred to as Worshipful.


I think you  may have the record for the longest period to bump a post: almost nine years! 

To your point: this is very much dependent on jurisdiction.


----------



## Bro. P.W.Wesson PM (Jul 11, 2018)

So far all the posts I’ve read  vary by Jurisdiction, not our Will and Pleasure.
Thanks


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 11, 2018)

Bro. P.W.Wesson PM said:


> So far all the posts I’ve read  vary by Jurisdiction, not our Will and Pleasure.
> Thanks


If I take your meaning correctly, the styles you mentioned are usually  established by Masonic law. However, the will and pleasure of the presiding officer varies between jurisdictions.


----------



## Bro. P.W.Wesson PM (Jul 11, 2018)

Yes you are correct, and I appreciate your input. I have served in the same Jurisdiction all my Masonic life, and have seen numerous things deviate from what Masonic Law states, however I do understand that the Presiding Officer  is in charge of the Jurisdiction. He don’t make the Laws but have the Power to alter them under his authority.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 11, 2018)

Bro. P.W.Wesson PM said:


> Yes you are correct, and I appreciate your input. I have served in the same Jurisdiction all my Masonic life, and have seen numerous things deviate from what Masonic Law states, however I do understand that the Presiding Officer  is in charge of the Jurisdiction. He don’t make the Laws but have the Power to alter them under his authority.


I will defer to your interpretation in your GL. I assure you the GM does not have the power to alter the Laws in my Masonic jurisdictions and many others.


----------



## Bro. P.W.Wesson PM (Jul 11, 2018)

My interpetation is that if Masonic Law states that the Grand Officers are referred to by those Titles, then how do they vary by Jurisdiction.
Explain Please.
Thanks, I guess choose not to enforce is a better fit for this.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 11, 2018)

Because Masonic law is not uniform across jurisdictions.  For instance, in Pennsylvania, the grand master is a right worshipful.  In New York, representatives from other jurisdictions are right worshipful.  Some jurisdictions also use very worshipful. 
And you are correct, the law in various forms isn’t always enforced.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 11, 2018)

Bro. P.W.Wesson PM said:


> My interpetation is that if Masonic Law states that the Grand Officers are referred to by those Titles, then how do they vary by Jurisdiction.
> Explain Please.



In all three of my jurisdictions there is a section of the GL bylaws book that has a table of grand offices and the titles for them, as well as past and former grand offices.  In all three of my jurisdictions the lists are different.

For that matter all three of my jurisdictions have slightly different lists of grand offices.  And even different definitions or usage for the words past and former.

Not to be outdone by such differences, all three of my jurisdictions have different names for what I just called the GL bylaws book.

Most Worshipful is agreed upon for the Grand Master, but since the overlap ends there I wonder if even MW is not universal.  Languages other than English tend to use a word that resembles Venerable rather than Worshipful at the blue lodge level and that probably maps to their grand levels.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 11, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> In all three of my jurisdictions there is a section of the GL bylaws book that has a table of grand offices and the titles for them, as well as past and former grand offices.  In all three of my jurisdictions the lists are different.
> 
> For that matter all three of my jurisdictions have slightly different lists of grand offices.  And even different definitions or usage for the words past and former.
> 
> ...


 Other than PA, I’m I unaware of any Grand lodge that does not use most worshipful  or an idiomatic translation thereof. It is common in Spanish speaking countries to use Respectable for Worshipful.

A translation story: I was granted a Past Grand rank in Portugal. Past translated as Antiqua. Not sure I liked that.


----------



## hanzosbm (Jul 11, 2018)

One on one, I usually address them as 'Brother'.  For one thing, there is no higher title.  For another, their response tells me a great deal about the man.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 11, 2018)

On greeting the GM, I address him by his title. If giving advice,  I do so as well, even in email if no one is copied.


----------



## Elexir (Jul 11, 2018)

Outside of lodge its just the name, I tend to only reference their office or rank if I dont know the name.

In lodge or other ritual settings its always title office name, it can be quite a mouthfull.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 13, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> I think you may have the record for the longest period to bump a post: almost nine years!


Yep....he even beat ME!


Glen Cook said:


> To your point: this is very much dependent on jurisdiction.


In my jurisdiction:
Grand Masters and Past Grand Masters....Most Worshipful
Other Elected Grand Line Officers.....Right Worshipful
Appointed Grand Line Officers....Worshipful, EXCEPT for the Grand Chaplin who is addressed as Right Reverend.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 14, 2018)

In mine:

Appointed *Worshipful* Grand Lodge Officers:
Grand Senior Deacon
Grand Junior Deacon
Grand Senior Steward
Grand Junior Steward
Grand Pursuivant
Grand Tiler

Appointed *Right Worshipful* Grand Lodge Officers:
Grand Chaplain
Grand Orator
Grand Marshal
District Deputy Grand Masters

Elected *Right Worshipful* Grand Lodge Officers and Officials:
Deputy Grand Master
Grand Senior Warden
Grand Junior Warden
Grand Treasurer
Grand Secretary
Past Grand Masters
Members of the Committee on Work

*Most Worshipful* Grand Master

Note- Members of the Committee on Work retain the honorific of Right Worshipful even after leaving office.


----------



## hfmm97 (Jul 15, 2018)

I’ve heard in certain jurisdictions Right Worshipful is the title for elected officers and Very Worshipful for appointed officers in the Grand line (but AFAIK we don’t use “Very Worshipful” in Texas


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MarkR (Jul 15, 2018)

In Scotland, the master of a craft lodge is the Right Worshipful Master, and the Wardens are Worshipful.


----------



## hfmm97 (Jul 15, 2018)

Many Grand Lodges in Latin America practice Scottish Rite Masonry (even in the first 3 degrees): now I understand why they use different terms for the Lodge Master and Wardens


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jul 15, 2018)

The simple answer is as Doug said - check your local Constitution.

Here it is Most Worshipful Grand Master.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 15, 2018)

Bloke said:


> The simple answer is as Doug said - check your local Constitution.


Yep...safest thing to do.


Bloke said:


> Here it is Most Worshipful Grand Master.


Same here in Kentucky.


----------



## Keith C (Jul 17, 2018)

As others have stated in PA the Grand Master and the Elected Officers are Right Worshipful.  The appointed officers are simply Grand (office).


----------

